# Psyclone Mod



## VapeSnow (9/8/14)

Mike at psyclone mods told me he's website is going live soon for international shipping. Cant wait!!!! The mod is made so beautiful with the 120w raptor chip and the unit can go to 200w. Awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (9/8/14)




----------



## VapeSnow (9/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (9/8/14)

This going to be he's new design


----------



## VapeSnow (9/8/14)

He's work is very neat and clean!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (9/8/14)

And I'm guessing around $250? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (9/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> And I'm guessing around $250?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I think $220 jip. Worth it.


----------

